Ask HN: Where do you discover new music? - Hernanaracena
======
dawid-s
I just literally go to Spotify/Tidal app and look for new albums, disregarding
the genre. Another one is listening to themed or artist radio. This way I have
discovered many artists of which I would never have heard of otherwise.

------
spindle
For rock and jazz music: by finding out who my already-favourite musicians
have been playing with.

For classical music: by word of mouth and by reading musicologists.

